#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  版主卸任申請

## 薩卡魯瓦

因為接近大考了
而且也高二了
要開始準備托福
故無法投注太多心力在於管理版面上
也因自認對版面管理貢獻不多
所以請求卸任
狼群版絕對可以找到更多、更好、更適任的狼友擔任版主
感謝長久以來的指教及重視
謝謝<(-v-)> (鞠躬


P.S.順便申請將個版權限設定成 只有自己能看到 .內容均已擷圖備份.部份文章也已搬移至合適公共版面.若KIBA老大往後有意刪除個板.在下無異議.謝謝.

----------


## 狼王白牙

了解了，薩卡，希望你能夠考上好的學校，托福成績也考得更高

我覺得薩卡已經很認真了，都會回報問題來這個版，
從野性疆界時代一直到現在，薩卡有努力畫圖、每天都會上站看一看
是狼之樂園以及野性疆界不可或缺的狼

這段時間，樂園歷經大大小小的人事異動，薩卡當了夾心餅乾
實在是對薩卡有點抱歉，畢竟大家都是朋友

即使不是版主，相信愛狼的心仍然不會改變的，有時間也可以找我聊聊

----------

